# Hello, Hola, Bonjour!



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
First off, let me start by thanking the people responsible for putting this forum together. Its simply amazing! I became involved in the mouse fancy back in the spring of 1999. My first mice were pet shop animals I kept as pets and some as feeders for my snake. I was in my last year of middle school at the time. When I discovered that I could breed the "pretty ones" just as easily as the "feeders" I quickly made a small business of it. I remember taking chalk and writing "cute pet mice For Sale HERE" on the door step of my family's apartment. 
It wasn't long until I met a some fanciers in the area and began breeding more seriously. I became affiliated with the then "Southern California Rat, Mouse, and Hamster Society." Soon after, I met some wonderful breeders through AFRMA. My stud quickly began to take off. When my family moved into a home in early 2002, I claimed the garage as the headquarters for "Radical Rodents, LLC" I took my stock to shows in California. I was young then. I loved all of the furry critters and had a variety colors in each species. But the species I enjoyed the most was mice. My stock became increasingly better and better through the mentorship of Mrs. Karen Robbins. I have so much respect for her and what she has accomplished in the fancy. It was with her guidance that my stock was where it was. My mice frequently won top honors. In 2003-2004 I was an officer for the local club. 
When I graduated high school, I moved to Colorado for school and had to leave the hobby. Its been many years since that time and I still very much support it. With my current business, I am in a much different place then I was 10 yrs ago. My great desire is to re-enter the fancy in the next 2 yrs. I hope that through this forum I can get up to speed on genetics, husbandry, show type, etc. Also, I plan on building a custom, state of the art facility for my mice, so ideas on set ups will also come into play. 
Thank you all for welcoming me to this forum and the Fancy. It is through the dedication of breeders like yourselves that the Fancy has flourished over the last century.

Regards,
Christian


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Christian, and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited to be here!


----------

